# 30 deg Cut



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I wanted to make six trapezoid shaped pieces from 2x4's. A jig of some sort would make it so I didn't have to measure each one. My Jet TS miter gauge can swing to 30 deg, so I could push the workpieces through the blade without any auxiliary pieces. The miter gauge fence also slides side to side. I adjusted it to have end flush with the end of the workpiece and was able to zip through all six pieces in no time.


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

I do a lot of 10° cuts on the table saw versus the miter saw. The Microjig clamps allow me to build my own jigs, such as the one in these photos. I use a longer version as a jointer jig so I can make a straight cut in curved boards on the table saw (I have a jointer plane but not a mechanized jointer).

https://www.microjig.com/products/dovetail-clamps-pro


----------



## furnacefighter15 (Jun 21, 2020)

Are those grooves dovetails or dados?

What type of clamp is that to fit in the slot?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

furnacefighter15 said:


> Are those grooves dovetails or dados?
> 
> What type of clamp is that to fit in the slot?
> 
> ...


Dovetails,,,,,,,,,,, click on the link he provided for all the info. Looks like an interesting product.


----------



## furnacefighter15 (Jun 21, 2020)

I just picked up a pair. I had to stop at rockler anyway, so I got these to. Looks like a good solution for adding clamps to my work bench.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

furnacefighter15 said:


> I just picked up a pair.


Saw one of your posts in another thread. Pipefitter, eh? Well, from one flange-head to another, welcome aboard.
Served my pipefitter apprenticeship ... 



.


----------



## furnacefighter15 (Jun 21, 2020)

hoowasat said:


> Saw one of your posts in another thread. Pipefitter, eh? Well, from one flange-head to another, welcome aboard.
> Served my pipefitter apprenticeship ... HERE.


Another forum?

On HVACtalk Im heatingman.

On Heating help Im furnacefighter

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## furnacefighter15 (Jun 21, 2020)

Im in local 597

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## hoowasat (Dec 2, 2019)

furnacefighter15 said:


> Another forum?


No ... saw it in this forum in the thread linked here ...
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/lift-router-insert-plates-220829/#post2119157

Membership in the Steelworkers union is optional as Virginia is a right-to-work state.


----------

